# Building the bunny run and hutch. :)



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, guys. I have already posted about hopefully being able to adopt 2 beautiful boys, and today we started on building their new home!

When I say "we"... I stood by and watched my Dad for moral support.  Hehe. I also like to think of myself as a project manager perhaps? Anyway! Here are the pictures.

So far we have built the frame for the run which will be covered in chicken wire. The run will be on concrete slabs so that the bunnies can't dig out, any predator cant dig in, and also it's somewhere to keep their claws down.  They'll be given the run of the (bunny proofed) garden when I'm home to watch over them also. 

The run is just over 6ft in length, 2ft4 high and 4ft deep. On top of that we're going to place their hutch which is going to be the same length, 2ft high and 3 ft deep. They'll have a "communal" area in the hutch and then a little cubby hole.  There will be a ramp going from the hutch down to the run 24/7 so they will have a lot of room to hop about when I'm out.


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 13, 2013)

We just stared building our tun today! Yours is much larger however! Lucky bunnys you have =]


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooh you must show pictures when you're done? Yes, they're very lucky! I'm also lucky to have a handy man Dad who doesn't mind coming round to help. Hehe.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 14, 2013)

Be careful with the chicken wire. I have heard that bunnies can chew through chicken wire.


----------



## LunaBun (Jan 14, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> Be careful with the chicken wire. I have heard that bunnies can chew through chicken wire.



That's what i was going to say......


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 14, 2013)

RhiRhi we just did ours today and they are right, The chicken wire is not the best after putting it on i can see that. I will be getting something else in a week or so... Stan has not been chewing on it but marci has been and i dont want to take any chances. I mean that stuff hurts im scared if they chomp down they will get seriously hurt, He will def not be in the chicken wire run unless im out there, untill it is redone with a better wire. I actually though of just putting NIC grids on it instead maybe thats a option for you as well!


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Jan 14, 2013)

I've always used chicken wire on my runs, the runs I have now have is chicken wire and they have never chewed it in 3 years.
Unless a bunny has chicken wire on a really small run I don't think they will chew through it..


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 14, 2013)

I've kept rabbits for 16 years and not one has gotten out or chewed through. Possibly what we call chicken wire over here is stronger or maybe just different materials under different names. Thanks for your concern though, guys.  I think *1375bunnylover* can agree considering yours haven't chewed out either?


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Jan 17, 2013)

Nope mine have never chewed through or even tried chewing it.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 17, 2013)

*Update:*

According to my brother the mesh we're using is galvanised steel mesh.  I'd like to see the boys chew their way out of that one.  Hehe. My bad for calling it chicken wire... It's just a nick name I guess. 

The shell is pretty much complete! The walls and roof are on the hutch. We just need to get the felt on the roof, the mesh on the doors and on the run, and we need to get the flooring and doors on.  

For the bedroom I wanted to make it as small and intimate as possible so I halved the height which allowed us to include a little shelf on top, giving the bunnies another little something to keep themselves out of mischief. The door for the bedroom compartment will be on the side and not on the front as it allows easier access as the hutch is so big. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW this is looking awesome!!! I could never have done that good of a job myself


----------



## tamsin (Jan 17, 2013)

I've very impressed! It looks great!

For mesh, the best option is weld mesh which is rectangular/square, each joint is 'welded' at the corner. With chicken wire the wire is just twisted around itself at the joints so it's less sturdy. Personally, I think the weld mesh looks a lot nicer too (if that's a concern). Chicken wire tends to bow out and deform were as weld mesh gives you a nice flat/neat look. 

They both come in different guages (wire thicknesses) 19g is fairly standard or 16g if you are worried about predators.


----------



## roxyllsk (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice ! My buns are jealous of your buns !


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much guys!  I'll upload pictures of the finished article tomorrow.  Yay!!


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 19, 2013)

Moochyesh said:


> WOW this is looking awesome!!! I could never have done that good of a job myself



I'm just really lucky to have my Dad! I designed it and helped him but I wouldn't have been able to do this on my own. He's spent hours round my house in the snow helping me with this.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, I am so impressed with your dad, he´s done a fantastic job, your buns are so lucky and I´m sure they´ll love their new home. I can´t wait to see the finished thing.


----------



## LunaBun (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the final thing. . . and how they get from one level to the next.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys! The bunnies are all settled in and loving their new palace! I'm going to take pictures of the finished thing once I'm able to shift the left over bits of wood and mesh etc. I want it to be picture perfect!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 21, 2013)

Can´t wait to see it, it looked fantastic. Hope they´re nice and warm and cosy cos the weather over there doesn´t look good :thumbup


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 21, 2013)

It's freezing and there's lots of snow but they've been outside all their lives so it's the best place for them.  I've been giving them extra hay in their little cubby hole and I put a house brick in the oven at 200 degrees C for 2 hours, then wrapped it up in a thick old towel then popped that in their hutch.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 22, 2013)

If you've got a microwave, you might want to look at snugglesafes, bit quicker to cook


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally pictures of their mansion!!


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 24, 2013)

tamsin said:


> If you've got a microwave, you might want to look at snugglesafes, bit quicker to cook



Do you know how long they stay warm for?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 25, 2013)

Rhi Rhi said:


> Do you know how long they stay warm for?


 
I'm wondering the same thing-I need to get one for Taffy.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

Bunnylova4eva said:


> I'm wondering the same thing-I need to get one for Taffy.



I bought the boys a cheap cat bed today. The cushion inside lifts off so I popped a hot water bottle (wrapped in a towel) under the cushion, then wrapped the towel over the top of the cushion too. Benjamin didn't look too sure at first but when I popped out about half an hour later I caught them both snuggled up together inside it. 

This is Benjamin testing it out:


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Jan 26, 2013)

The snugglesafe says on the packaging that it stays warm for 12 hours.
Your hutch and run looks ace btw!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jan 26, 2013)

That looks great! I wish everyone cared to have enough space for their outdoor buns to hop around like you guys. Those store bought ones are just shameful. Looks like they're some happy and spoiled buns.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 27, 2013)

1357bunnylover said:


> The snugglesafe says on the packaging that it stays warm for 12 hours.
> Your hutch and run looks ace btw!



I'll have to look into getting a couple. I got them a cat bed to share and they ended up squabbling over it. :craziness


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 27, 2013)

Nelsons_Mom said:


> That looks great! I wish everyone cared to have enough space for their outdoor buns to hop around like you guys. Those store bought ones are just shameful. Looks like they're some happy and spoiled buns.



The store bought ones make me so angry! This cost around the same price to build as a tiny store bought one. In my opinion, if you're not willing to make the effort then you shouldn't be allowed animals! And thank you.


----------

